# Have you ever work in a big group/ small group with an ISTP ?



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

Let's cut to the chase








Have you ever work in a big group/ small group with an ISTP?
what's your impression?
Memorable or forgettable?
Good teamwork or awful teamwork?

Feel free to write
No one will judge


----------



## Curlijessi (Aug 26, 2019)

I work with some ISTPs, or at least Im pretty sure they are. They are some of my favorite people to work with. Granted they are my superiors but I live how relaxed they seem. It makes me more relaxed. Although I am also generally more relaxed, I dont like working with overly uptight people (SFJ types). Also ISTPs are usually pretty funny. I can easily join in on the humor. We share a similar humor (INTP). Acutally we are really similar like cousins.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I’m an ISTP that worked in both. I found small groups to be better, which is not unusual for an “I.” I disliked meetings and all the pompous arrogance that came with them, which generally related to the larger groups. Ninety percent of what I encountered was pure BS. I even heard how Batman the cat fell in the bathtub with its owner and had to be treated by a vet making a house all. And that from a senior American official.

It was like anywhere else where groups gather. Some liked me, some not. There were extremes on both points of view. The meetings (read groups) were MBTI hell, which is why all employees were trained in MBTI, as management hoped to make us more tolerant of one another.

If we had something to get done I was all for it. I had little tolerance for unproductive crap. We didn’t produce a product, nor did we provide much of a public service. We went through a lot of taxpayer money. Yes, we had some positive results but, all in all, it was a painful exercise in how not to be productive. As an ISTP I hated it. I would rather have shined spittoons if they would have let me do a proper job of it. But no, they would rather convene 8 different committees meeting twice weekly over 6 months to discuss it.

A male colleague once said that after he retired he was going to become a prostitute servicing males living an alternate life style. As he was strictly heterosexual, I had to ask why he would do such a thing. His response was “To get my dignity back.” That pretty well sums it up.

ISTPs in groups can work well if they can see the meaning or substance of what they are tasked with. If they are stuck determining how many rubber bands are needed to reach the dark side of the moon when the November tide is highest, you better find somebody else. They are not likely to be team players.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

I've worked with an ISTP in a group project. They are actually super-efficient. I am usually the person doing all the work, and with ISTP, it was the first time someone exceeded me in this case. 

They follow through my plans, they give excellent ideas, very hardworking and honest, which I love. 

Not really memorable, they blend in nicely, making sure the underlying mechanism of the group works smoothly. Excellent teamwork, good with the hands-on stuff. 10/10, good service.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

I lived with a ISTP for a couple of years, he was my mothers husband. When he wasn't drunk or on drugs, he was very much into mechanical things like cars and autobody work, would show you how it worked detailed parts of car engines or any, how much was it worth. He had been in autobody for years working day by day it was his dream job and would love to talk about it. All hands on.

Working with him though was a love or hate relationship depending on a few factors but manly down to talking on old times and not getting in his way or messing around which he hated can't say I blamed him. 

He wasn't a healthy person never took care of himself and it showed in his attitude and past towards everyone, the drugs and booze got to him every night and it put a strain on me being around it since I don't do any of that, I did get into fights before with him over it, I do not want to do anything you do stop imposing it on me. 

He was better than all the other ones, being able to sit down and talk to him on movies was great for me.


----------

